# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  PLANOS DE GRANDES ILUSIONES

## Mariano2010

121212121212121212

----------


## AHC

Al que responda le doy en la punta de los dedos..!!!

Perdon Mariano pero estoy seguro que nadie responderà a tu pedido...somos muy celosos de ese tipo de secretos...intenta en tiendamagia.com a ver si tienen algo...por aquì y en un area abierta nadie contestarà absolutamente nada.

Espero comprendas.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Ming

Perdona, pero... ¿Hay algún cambio entre decir libros (o DVDs) donde se pueden encontrar juegos, a decir libros (o DVDs) donde se pueden encontrar los planos de Grandes Ilusiones?

Aviso: *No* digo que cómo lo haya pedido esté bien, eh. Solo pregunto, simple curiosidad.
Lo he estado pensando, y, no se... (ya, pensar es caca) bueno, si alguien me responde se lo agradecería...  :Oops: 

AHC, en area abierta?! Eso quiere decir que en cerrada si? ... ^o)
Muchas gracias.


PD. Espero que Ariel no me de en la punta de los dedos...  :Wink1:

----------


## AHC

> Perdona, pero... ¿Hay algún cambio entre decir libros (o DVDs) donde se pueden encontrar juegos, a decir libros (o DVDs) donde se pueden encontrar los planos de Grandes Ilusiones?
> 
> Aviso: *No* digo que cómo lo haya pedido esté bien, eh. Solo pregunto, simple curiosidad.
> Lo he estado pensando, y, no se... (ya, pensar es caca) bueno, si alguien me responde se lo agradecería... 
> 
> AHC, en area abierta?! Eso quiere decir que en cerrada si? ... ^o)
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> PD. Espero que Ariel no me de en la punta de los dedos...


Ming :

A decir verdad no hay diferencia a simple vista.
Pero piensalo un poco....es relativamente facil (si sabes buscar) encontrar como se hace para que el Juego de Agua y Aceite funcione como tal.
Pero encontrar los planos de fabricacion de una Origami, ZigfZag o una Modern Art ya la cosa se complica un poco.

No digo que sea imposible pero imaginate que no voy a publicar abiertamente los planos que tanto me costo conseguir por lo menos a mi y menos a un usuario que no conozco y tiene solo 2 mensajes.
El tema de la cantidda de mensajes parece un poco discriminatorio y lo se pero es un detonante a la hora de desconfiar y hace pensar que del otro lado hay una persona que solo tiene ganas de ver los planos como un simple profano.

En el Area cerrada (Area Secreta) tampoco hay planos ya que todos u cada uno de ellos tienen Copyright y no estamos de acuerdo en violar ninguno de estos derechos.
Si puede haber imagenes de Grandes Ilusiones "caseras" pero ninguna con los planos incluidos.
Es mas yo mismo tengo un Hilo en la Secreta con una Ilusion que estoy fabricando desde hace ya mucho tiempo pero nunca pero nunca se me hubiese ocurrido poner los planos de la misma simplemente porque los pague y adquiri por derecha  :Wink1: 

Abrazos
AHC

----------


## Ming

No, no! No es lo que intentaba decir... Digo al hecho de decir en que libros puede encontrarlos, tampoco decimos como se hace agua y aceite, no? Le decimos dónde lo puede encontrar  :Wink1: 

Y sobre lo de cómo se hacen... pues que quieres que te diga, a mi se me ocurren de vez en cuando cuando me voy a dormir y no puedo xD

Pero estoy totalmente de acuerdo de que NO se deben publicar así los planos ni pasarlos a nadie como si tal cosa, NO!

----------


## mayico

perdonen pero... cual es el area secreta?

----------


## AHC

> perdonen pero... cual es el area secreta?


Mayico....debemos contestarte o solo es una ironía ??

Saludos
AHC

----------


## mayico

ahc jejjee, estoy en serio, lo pregunto porque no veo en todo el foro una sección que se llame así, quizá algún apartado yo lo pueda ver y otros no, pero no se cuales son del area secreta.

----------


## AHC

Mayico

Dentro de *Magia General* veras un apartado *Solicitud de Acceso al Area Secreta.

*Ahi dentro hay informacion de como entrar y/o Solicitar acceso.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Ming

Mayico... pero tu eres del Círculo Interno, no? ... Eso no quiere decir que eres del Área Secreta? :S

Ups... debe ser que al llegar a 300 mensajes eres directamente Círculo Interno  :Oops: 
Pues no se xD
Pero lo deberías de ser  :Wink1:

----------


## mayico

pues no tengo ni idea, supongo que no pertenezco al area secreta porque no veo apartados donde ponga area secreta, aunque si mal no recuerdo, antes si pertenecía, por eso puse la foto me parece jejejeje

----------


## Coloclom

El área secreta nada tieen que ver con los mensajes Ming, puedes tener 73 y estar dentro, o tener 1573 y no estarlo...

Mayico, actualmente la estamos remodelando, y ciertamente no hay movimiento aún, esperamos tenerla lista y en condiciones de aquí a unos días.

Si es verdad, que hay usuarios con acceso a ella. Cuando se hizo la migración del foro, sino me equivoco, los usuarios, o al menos la mayoria perdieron el acceso a la secreta. Desde entonces se vienen haciendo tandas de postulación para entrar. Imagino que no te habrás postulado, porque me pareces muy digno de pertenecer al área secreta. Supongo que sea esa la razón de que no estés dentro.

----------


## mayico

sera eso... pero cuando este remodelada pues pido el acceso y si me lo merezco que me lo den jejejej.

----------


## mago Tovel

Alguien conoce alguna tienda de magia donde se puedan comprar planos de grandes ilusiones?
Pido donde se pueden comprar.

----------


## mayico

en www.tiendamagia.com tendrán algo, busca ayí

----------


## mago Tovel

gracias,salen en el catálogo?

----------


## magomarkkus

as encontrado algo de planos a mi me interesa sabes algo yo llevo buscando y hay un sitio que vende los libros con planos

----------


## mago Tovel

¿Donde?
yo preguntaré en alguna tienda de magia aver si tienen.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Hola Mariano, manda un MP y discutimos lo de los planos en privado.
Saludos

----------


## mago Tovel

He preguntado en tres tiendas,en ninguna tenian,pero en tienda de magia me han dicho que tenian algún libro sobre el tema.

----------


## kuix

si utilizas un poco la imaginacion no necesitaras planos para construir tus propias ilusiones. solo tienes que pensar en algo sencillo, no romperte la cabeza en intentar hacerlo lo mas sofisticado posible, simplemente algo que el espectador no se espere. si quieres copiar ilusiones de otros magos solo tienes que estudiarlas un poco y veras como te das cuenta o se te ocurre una manera de construirlo. Que igual no es la misma que la utilizada por ellos pero funciona de igual manera. si todos copiasemos a otros esto no evolucionaria y acabariamos siempre repitiendo los mismos efectos...

tampoco estoy en contra de los planos, ya que creo que es una muy buena manera de aprender cosas que luego puedes usar en tus propias ilusiones. Busca un poco mas ya veras como acabas encontrando algo.

----------


## mago Tovel

*******************************

----------


## Iban

Estoy de acuerdo con kuix: yo nunca vuelo en avión, me he hecho unas alas con unas plumas de pato que encontré en la calle y me va divinamente. Y en vez de comprar un ordenador, mando los bits y bytes por correo.

Hombre, no nos pasemos...

:-)

----------


## AHC

Venia bien....sigamos ahora sin decir demasiado, tengan en cuenta que es un Area Abierta al publico profano.

Midamos nuestras palabras por favor.

Gracias
AHC

----------


## mago Tovel

Comprendido,aunque me parece que lo leí en este foro.
El interesado que me envíe un mensaje privado.

----------

